# Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????



## Seeteufelfreund (14. Oktober 2007)

Hi,war gestern in den Schæren nahe Hundvåg bei Stavanger unterwegs,hatten gute Dorsche und ebenso gute Lippfische.
Geschætzt auf ca.2 - 2,5 kg.
Nun haben wir sie fillettiert und gebraten,war aber nicht der Hit , nun meine Frage an alle norwegen Reisenden :

Habt Ihr noch andere Rezepte fuer Gevatter " Lippfisch ".
Ich weiss das die Norweger ihn als Kochfisch benutzen,die Rezepte werde ich mir Montag von Arbeit holen.

Also rein hier mit den Rezepten,vielen Dank im Vorraus !!!


Der   STF


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

Wie habt Ihr die alle wieder ins Wasser gesetzt,niemand sie gegessen ????

Lasst mich nicht im Regen stehen,bitte,es sind derart viele und auch grosse Gesellen von Ihnen unterwegs.


Der  STF


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

Ich habe die Viecher schon gegrillt, geräuchert, gebraten und gekocht! Und ich fand sie immer alles andere als lecker...:v
Nun setze ich sie immer wieder zurück, da fast alles, was man so in Norwegen fängt, besser schmeckt als Lippfisch...


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

Guck |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

Hab noch was schönes gefunden. #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/t-3017


----------



## cafabu (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

Geschmack ist immer eine Geschackssache. Ich kenne Leute, die ihn gut finden.
Bei uns landen Lippfische immer wieder da wo sie herkommen (im Wasser). Alle Zubereitungsenpfelungen, kochen, braten, räuchern haben nicht meinen Geschmack getroffen. Selbst unter dem Einsatz diverser Gewürze und Saucen. Auch der Versuch in Norwegen der Campkatze Lippfisch anzubieten blieb erfolglos.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Guck |wavey:


 

Das werden wir mal testen und ich werde hier berichten,vielen Dank fuer deine Muehe !!!!


Gruss Martin

Der  STF  :g


----------



## marlindickbert (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

Also,

im Fischbuch steht nur, dass sie geniessbar sind,
aber mehr schon gleich gar nicht.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

ich will die, die ich in norwegen gefangen hab mit den makrelen zusammen in die räuchertonne hängen


----------



## Neffifisch (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

Moin,
kann zurückhaltende Geschmackslobpreisungen für den Lippfisch verstehen, habe ihn in Irland auch gebraten probiert, war nicht mein Geschmack.
Ein irischer Angler hat mir den Tipp gegeben, dass man Lippfische mit Zwiebeln und Gewürzen  kochen soll, bis die Haut von selbst aufplatzt, dann wäre er gut zu essen Hab es aber nie selbst probiert, könnte mir das Filet aber auch in einer Fischsuppe vorstellen. 

Grüße vom Neffifisch


----------



## Bernd aus Berlin (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

Hei Seeteufelfreund,

alle meine bisher gefangenen Lippfische, außer der beiden ersten ( gebratene Filets ) erfreuen sich nach dem Zurücksetzen hoffentlich ausgewachsener Lebensfreude :s:a

War nicht unbedingt mein erhofftes Geschmackserlebnis, gibt weit Leckeres ...

Wegen der "Minderwertigkeit" trotz Vielfalt der Art und des Vorkommens auch nicht wirtschaftlich relevant.
Konnte auch in meinen vielen Links keine Rezepte finden, scheinbar allgemein nicht so beliebt #d

Hier noch was zum Stöbern :

http://www.mir-co.net/fische/lippfisch.htm

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=7633&lang=German


Hilsen fra Berlin
Bernd


----------



## Hamburgo (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

Da ich auch noch Aquarianer bin kommt mir nischt was farbenfroh bunt ist weder in Pfanne oder Topf #d Ich würde keinen Happen runterkriegen:q:q


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Lippfische,irgend welche Rezepte im Umlauf ????*

ich ess grad nen shcönen geräucherten lippfisch und muss sagen der shcmeckt wunderbar


----------

